# Time out between AD & ADC/RODC



## praneet_windows (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Please let me know what is the timeout duration between AD & ADC/RODC.

Detailed explanation: 

In a network we have AD, ADC & client machines.
Normally we all know that, every user will try to authenticate with AD and if it fails it will try to authenticate with ADC/RODC.

My doubt is what is exact time delay between AD & ADC/RODC when user fails to authenticate with AD.

Please let me know the exact value(5 sec,10 sec...etc), if you found and official document please share with me.

Regards
Praneet Sai


----------

